# My therapist dumped me today



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

A phone therapist I've been talking for 3 sessions decided to stop therapy. She said it was because of my SA, that she is helping me hide, etc... She didn't say that in the beginning. It has to be all thanks to my former therapist I used to see in person for 1 year this September. They contacted recently and now this phone therapist tells me this. Time to look for a new phone therapist. I am tired of spending 1 on 1 time with a therapist just having to look at the same face every week. I don't even feel comfortable. I can take control of the conversation when I do it on the phone. In person she would ask me what we would talk about and I said I didn't know. She said she didn't know and we went back talking about the same things. 

I didn't see a therapist to treat my SA. If I wanted to then I would see someone who specializes in it. I just saw her for psychotherapy, to process stuff.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

A lot of therapists today seem to just be getting fed up. They don't want to think about our problems, but think it's all about learning experience from trial and error.

Really stupid. They should be helping you adapt your personality by challenging your philosophy on life, not simply dismissing you for being scared.


----------

